# Latitude Adjustment Podcast about Class Consciousness, Communism, Fascism, Liberalism



## MadAndy (Oct 22, 2018)

In this episode of Latitude Adjustment podcast I continue my conversation with Lebanese writer Jade Saab, and learn about the political philosophy of the revolutionary left, and lots of other stuff. We start out talking about his recent move to Canada, and how immigration and citizenship are being framed there. You can also subscribe to Latitude Adjustment through most podcast apps. Just follow the links on the home page. 

Plus catch my interview on the Squat the Planet Podcast, from yesterday, October 21st. Matt and his co-hosts interview me about my years of solo travel in the Middle East, North Africa, South Asia, Europe, how I started my own anarcho-media project and non profit Open Roads Media, in Amsterdam, and advice on how travel safely, responsibly and cheaply in the Global South. Thanks again for having me on @Matt Derrick !

Here's some pics from Gaza, and that train ride in Sri Lanka that I was talking about on the StP Podcast (Episode 10).


----------

